
Linux distro hacked on GitHub, “all code considered compromised” - axiomdata316
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/06/29/linux-distro-hacked-on-github-all-code-considered-compromised/
======
jsiepkes
Original article:

> This does NOT affect any code hosted on the Gentoo infrastructure. Since the
> master Gentoo ebuild repository is hosted on our own infrastructure and
> since Github is only a mirror for it, you are fine as long as you are using
> rsync or webrsync from gentoo.org.

Nothing to see here folks. Move along...

------
throwaway2016a
Actual quote from the article:

> All Gentoo code hosted on github should for the moment be considered
> compromised.

Not putting a "..." in between "code" and "compromised" is a bit click-baity.

~~~
mbowcutt
How come people don't understand what quotations are for?

